# National Home Brew Day!!!



## twistertail (Apr 26, 2010)

So my brew buddy called me up today and tells me this Saturday is National Home Brew Day and asks if I want to brew beer.  Well DUH!!  Hell yes.  So he is starting the day out at his house brewing a 10 gallon batch while I get some stuff going in the smoker at my house.  After he is done with the first batch he is bringing his stuff to my house and we are brewing a 10 gallon batch of a Honey Kolsch.  I'm thinking I will do a pork shoulder, some abts, and probably a corned beef and maybe even a fatty.  I think Saturday will be a good day!


----------



## hookup (Apr 26, 2010)

Got a keg o' homevrewed stout and an attempt at a Steam Ale in the frig now.  Steam ale is excellent, just don't have the Anchor Steam taste yet.


----------



## ohiomountainman (Apr 26, 2010)

Right on brother, beer and flesh oh man!


----------



## bob g (Apr 26, 2010)

Right on!
We're site #568. You can go here and look for a Big Brew site near you. You don't have to brew, you just have to enjoy beer!

http://www.store.beertown.org/bigbre...rewselect.aspx

Cheers!


----------



## lu1847 (Apr 26, 2010)

YAY BEER!!!! sorry for the caps. but i had to yell that.


----------



## bob g (May 6, 2010)

Here's our group... 55 gallons brewed.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 6, 2010)

Drink It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bob g (May 6, 2010)

I'm in the back, second from the right.

Notice everyone else has a glass and I'm holding up a growler? Hmmm, who has a problem????? HAHA


----------



## coyote-1 (May 6, 2010)

I have a batch I need to keg/bottle, then I have to brew another batch before heading out of town for a couple days....  gotta try to make production keep up with consumption


----------

